

Five C#/.NET Little Wonders that make code better - NumberFiveAlive
http://geekswithblogs.net/BlackRabbitCoder/archive/2010/09/09/c.net-five-final-little-wonders-that-make-code-better-3.aspx

======
swatermasysk
I have been coding in .NET since it was introduced. While these are nice
improvements for the .NET platform overall, I cringe at how much more code you
have to write to do simple things compared to langues like Ruby and Python.

~~~
NumberFiveAlive
True. With such a good IDE, I don't mind the verbosity, but I can certainly
see why some people do. Linq, on the other hand, does quite a bit do reduce
the amount of code you have to write to work with collections. I've just
started using it in the last 6 months or so. Me gusta.

